# Reinstall missing apps and data (Titanium Backup)



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

So I sbf'd my bionic back to 894 after trying to flash the 901 and failing to have root. After going back to 894 and rooting i saw that in titanium backup i couldnt restore the missing apps and data, is there any way to get these apps+data back or is it lost?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

If you made the backup it should be there. Are you still rooted? Does it fail or can you just not find the backups?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

xViper said:


> So I sbf'd my bionic back to 894 after trying to flash the 901 and failing to have root. After going back to 894 and rooting i saw that in titanium backup i couldnt restore the missing apps and data, is there any way to get these apps+data back or is it lost?


First, did you reset your backup location location in TiBu to wherever your backups are located?

Second, did you create a CWR backup before you started the flashing process? If so, you can use TiBu or Appextractor to restore your apps and data. Appextractor will also restore SMS/MMS, WIFI & Bluetooth settings among other things.

Swyped from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki TapaTalk app.


----------



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

bigmook said:


> If you made the backup it should be there. Are you still rooted? Does it fail or can you just not find the backups?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 Im rooted and when i check to restore the apps and data nothing shows up... It should be there because i backed it up before in the app.


----------



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, I check


G8orDroid said:


> First, did you reset your backup location location in TiBu to wherever your backups are located?
> 
> Second, did you create a CWR backup before you started the flashing process? If so, you can use TiBu or Appextractor to restore your apps and data. Appextractor will also restore SMS/MMS, WIFI & Bluetooth settings among other things.
> 
> Swyped from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki TapaTalk app.


 Yeah i did but it when i went to the titanium backup folder it was completly empty


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

TiBu defaults to the internal sdcard to look for backups. If you had previously saved the to the external you have to go to menu-preferences-backup location and have it do a full scan to find the backups. (and vice-versa)

Swyped from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki TapaTalk app.


----------



## wseyller (Sep 23, 2011)

Also make sure you dont have any filters set. Certain filters options could hide all your backups.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

